# spray can clogged



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Ive got a bunch of spray cans clogged but still half full. I can't find but know topic discussed before.

Do I just remove the nozzel and put in hot water to unclog or any tricks?

Thanks


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

Depends on the type of paint. For Krylon and such soak the spray nozzle is laquer thinner or mineral sprits for a few minutes. Other option is to grab the nozzle off another can and just use that. In the future if you turn the can upside down and spray for a few seconds after you are done each time it will clear out the paint and prevent it from clogging. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

Usually the clog is at the opening in the push nozzle where the paint is sprayed out onto your work. 

You might try using very fine wire and slip this into the nozzle to physically remove the dried paint. Then as already pointed out, when done spraying turn the can upside and and spray until all that comes out is propellent.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

If your spray cans are stored in a cool place (like mine in the basement) you may want to warm them in a bucket of warm water before using and be sure to shake well. 

-Brian


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Take some goof off and wipe the spray nozzle to clean it up. Also remove the nozzle and pour a little of the goof off in it and let set just for a minute ore two and it should clear up the spray nozzle. Later RJD


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

I use miniture drills and drill them out. 

Cheaper generic paints tend to clog more. I have had better luck with Krylon spray paint. Be sure to shake the can up alot befor you spray.

Terl


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks! It is Krylon. I'll try some suggestions; just getting ready to paint some aluminum rails when they arrive in the mail.


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

I have had the best results painting the rail after inserting it in the ties and bending to shape. Just hold can at a low angle and spray from the side. No problem if you spray some on the ties, just gives them some needed weathering. I get a nice rusty color by spraying a base coat of red oxide then spattering on a light coat of flat black and grey primer. Paint doesn't stick well to aluminum and will start flaking off in 2 to 4 years. Might get better adhesion if you wash the rail in your bathtub with some soap and water, then soak it in some vinegar water, then air dry thouroughly, but that is too much bother for me. Rubbing some candel wax on the side of the foot of the rail makes threading the rail in the ties alot easier but of coarse doesn't help holding the paint. 

Terl


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks Teri, 

I wish they had a stain or dye that's more permanent in the color of rust. My brass rails & n/s weather nicely. IMO this is one of the aluminum drawbacks, but pricewise...


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I've had lots of cans clog up long before they're empty, and it's almost never the nozzle. I've tried replacing the nozzle with a new one but still no luck, so the clog is somewhere in the can's valve. I've never found a solution to that problem. Really sucks to have to throw away a nearly full can of paint!


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Ray,

This has happened to me with shaving cream and Roundup (the spray variety with hose); nearly full both containers; very disheartening. Almost feel like getting the ax out and breaking it open but then it might explode and I'd be the worse?


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

Ray, 

I used to have the same problem--made me really mad. Since I have started turning the can upside down and spraying just propellant thru the nozzle after each use I seem to get most of the paint out. I do have an occasional can that has paint left and no propellant left--especially if I use the can for a few small projects. Guess turning the can over and sparying only propellant is responsible for that--guess it is 6 or 1/2 dozen of the other in that case. Damned if you do, damned if you don't  

Regards, 

Matt


----------



## 3lphill (Feb 22, 2008)

How to empty the can.
1. Hammer a 20d nail through a chunk of 2x4. Do not step on it.
2. Hold the can up right.
3. Force the base of the can over the nail.
4. Paint very fast.
 
Not very subtle but covers fast.


Phillip


----------

